
Billionaire Sean Parker is nerding out on cancer research - adenadel
https://www.statnews.com/2019/07/09/sean-parker-cancer-research-science/
======
keenmaster
I wish the article was more substantive. It talks a lot about the commendable
resources that Sean Parker has put into cancer research. However, Stat doesn’t
give much detail about the specific research and innovations that Parker’s
institute is pursuing. The high praise for Parker seems a bit hollow as a
result, even though I’m sure it’s earned.

